
The plurality of uses for hemp - sova
http://practicalhuman.org/hemp/10e3cfa80
======
SuoDuanDao
The 3D printer filament is intrigueing. I wonder what the manufacturing
process is for it - could a hemp farmer invest in the machine that makes hemp
filament?

